# Other places to sell besides Amazon and eBay?



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with other places to sell online besides eBay and Amazon? Bearing in mind I sell largely used/vintage/and or reconditioned toys and dolls, and doll accessories.

Ebay has succeeded in seriously ticking me off ... and I have low expectations for eBay's customer service anyway, but they've exceeded the worst I thought they could do. While I'm not ready to abandon them yet, I'm certainly ready to start exploring my options elsewhere. I need to diversify my income sources.

I've tried to figure out Facebook Marketplace, and got nowhere. 

I can certainly set up a store of my own, under my own domain, but I'm not sure how much traffic it will get.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Etsy?


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Try setting up a FB page of your wares. 
There are lots of buy and sell boards there.


----------



## Singleshot357 (Jan 14, 2015)

Iv spent some time looking for an alternative of Ebay but it seams there isnt. Etsy seams to be decently popular but i think you can only sell crafts you made yourself?? not sure. Etsys users seams to be only female, so depending on what your selling that could help/hurt. iv been selling on ebay for 3 years now.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

I did eBay seriously for a few years and they ticked me off too. I have old "inventory" I really ought to sell off since I'm not getting any younger and am starting to consider it "in my way". I've been dreading doing eBay again. 
I'd Really appreciate hearing Why so many people are selling on Etsy now...it shows up in a lot of my searches for things.! Please speak up Etsy sellers!!!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Etsy now also allows vintage items.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Etsy is known for vintage and has a diverse crowd


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

Is ebay classifieds an option? I know it's supposed to be local but if you are shipping it who cares? I would run an ad in the nearest big city and give it a try.


----------

